# 4/14/08



## slim357 (Apr 14, 2008)

Headed down to the river today around noon had a hard time to start the day, my worms weren't workin, I used some night crawlers I had found left by another fisherman, and got a carp and some nice blue gill, after about an hour of fishing the tide was moving into my spot good and if i didnt make a move Id have to wait for the water to go down. So I picked up my stuff and headed down the bank, while I still could. The next spot I fished had a beaver dam on the left and what will soon be a grass bed on the right. I started throwin one of my worms on a 1/8oz roundhead, and quickly hooked two dinks. I switched over the JDbaits 4in 3/4round senko (red test bait) and caught what i thought would be the big fish of the day he was around a pound and ahalf. He tore up the worm pretty good, but I still used it for a little while longer, untill I had some dinks pullin on the tail and pull/ rip the worm off. After that I used some of the smae style baits I got from esquired and got a few more dinks. not wanting to be out done I switched to one of my worms same style of worm but the color was blue/purple lam, not long after the switch I hooked into and landed about a 3 pounder, he made a few jumps on the way in, which was fun to watch. All in all it was an ok day just wish I had more keeper fish, landed around 12 bass with maybe 5 or 6 getting off, 10 of them were in the 7-12 inch range, and a carp, some bluegill, and a small channel cat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 14, 2008)

Great Job dude


----------



## kentuckybassman (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool!! Wish I coulda went today.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice day!


----------



## Jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Good job Slim!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 14, 2008)

Good catchin' ! 8)


----------



## whj812 (Apr 14, 2008)

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice fish, pulling off the multi species catch


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 15, 2008)

You catch at least one good fish every time out it seems like! Nice catchin!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 15, 2008)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> You catch at least one good fish every time out it seems like! Nice catchin!


 Yep. Im doin much better in these warmer temps. But today was a little ruff, only pulled in one keeper, to bad I forgot my phone (so no pics), also could have used my pliers, I need to start makin a check list before I go.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice fish, and report. I would invest in a nice camera for yourself.


----------

